# Friends in SMA



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Family of 4 with 2 young ones (2 and 4) moving to SMA in October sometime. I am hoping to set up some socialization up fir us and her. I am 39 and she is 36.

I am a geologist and she used to be sales rep in the food and beverage industry.

Cheers!

Kris and Sheryl


----------

